# Baby Hairless/Fuzzy Mice - Born 10-10-09



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Not had chance to sex them yet am going to do it tomorrow.


























Mum doing a runner, some kind of mother she is lol


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Look forward to seeing how they turn out


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

Hooray, more wrinkly little sausage babies! And every mum deserves a rest after all. 

It'll be interesting to see how they turn out - other than five energetic meece of course.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

awww but they will never get fur


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

NaomiR said:


> awww but they will never get fur


They will its starting to come through a little now, seems liek theyll be fuzzy rather than hairless.


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> NaomiR said:
> 
> 
> > awww but they will never get fur
> ...


It's probably the more dominant gene - I wouldn't know though, I'm hopeless at all this genetics stuff :lol: I'm curious though, is it just the same colour fur as the mother or is there variation?


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Any recent pics?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I shall get some today for yous.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

pictures :?:

Neeeed pictures !!! lol


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry i keep forgetting to upload these pictures, ill be heading to the she din a few minutes to feed them so ill grab some updated pictures as they are all jumping about now and i have quite a suprise for the current litters section.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Yay !!! :lol:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Grrr cant find my computer/camera lead


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

BOO !!!!!

typical :roll:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

going to have to tidy this room up tomorrow to find it, too late now i need to go to bed lol


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

look forward to that then  .I have finally got two completely hairless marked mice.I've bred loads and all the ones with dark skin have had some degree of fuzzy ness so far,where as the pink skinned totally hairless have been reasonably easy to produce.These two are a buck and a doe and hopefully will produce more of the same.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Time for pics from you too then Sarah


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Its really begining to wind me up the fact i cant find this dam lead 

Im going to try and get some decent pictures off my phone.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry about the rubbish quailty they are taken on my phone :evil:


























Also heres a video of them from what you can see lol
-


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Very nice ! 

Am jealous....lol


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

These have turned out to be all boys :'(


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

oh bad luck on the litter being all bucks.Did you tidy your room :?:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Yea but ive had to order a new lead as i cant find it anywhere or maybe im not looking hard enough :roll:


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

sarah wheres the pics of ur nudey mice x


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Here you go more picture of better detail now that ive found my lead.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Woo. 

I think I'm in love... :love


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> sarah wheres the pics of ur nudey mice x


on my to do list along with everything else especially the house work.They are very nice Mark.One of my pink does is about to pop.


----------

